# down under tv



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Been watching the Dr Blake series on bbc, Reminds me of days long gone.amazing selection of cars.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, shame about the 60's plots


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And the 60s reliability too.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Had a dabble at racing a Zephyr in the period so seeing the Zephyr van (!?) and the Consul bring back memories :grin2:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought this was going to be another endoscopy thread.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No , not even an end of the pier thread either,:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I will just Consul myself that someone else's Rapier whit means they will have a Super Snipe at me being an Imp, a Minx or possibly even a Midget? There is a Sunbeam shining through to light up the Sceptre that I am holding, I would just like a Sovereign for visiting Devon or Oxford or even Cambridge, of course if I get to London I could see Westminster or a Thames, whilst riding on the Cresta of a wave.

Ok that's my little attempt, let's see how many can be thought up!!

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Buggy off and do something useful Andy!! :wink2:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I hope this doesn't Herald the start of another long thread.





Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As an avenger, who enjoyed driving around Hampshire and Herefordshire where I saw 7 austins in a row on the A35.There was a couple on holiday from Capri,staying at the Velox hotel. near to Wyvern valley. Viva le Vauxhall.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The A35 Runs from Folkstone to Honiton along the south coast, nowhere near Herefordshire.

If I was a Singer I could Hum(ber) a song to a Hunter living in east Anglia where such things are Popular, especially amongst the Escort fraternity who are always on the lookout for Chamoix in the Classic Alpine areas, they sometimes might even see a Tiger but they tend to get scared off by the Spitfire that flys around searching for a Zephyr of wind. The pilot Elise was, I understand excellent at navigating using just the Zodiac and she was very fond of the Elite types who could charm a Cobra from the back of a Mustang or other Charger, but needed to keep a sharp lookout for the Firebird who could ruin everyone's Day(tona) if they Ventura into the Mulssane, area in which case they would need to Beetle off and take cover in the Porsche of the Grand Torino hotel, whilst relying on Rover to protect them from the marauding Jaguar, that is if they weren't hunting Gazelle or Impala

Sadly only those of a "certain age" will have the faintest idea of what the above is all about.

Come on you MUST TRY HARDER :wink2:

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Come ON guys !!

Cabby, Barryd, Erneboy, Grath, Kev all you usual dodgy suspects MUST be able to add something surely???

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Surely we are not expected to hog this thread Andy, give them a chance.Or shall we sock it to them in a Wolseley driven by paddy O' Riley.
I think it is the A40 from Devon that runs up to hereford and Hampshire on the A70.or was it the A110 to Westminster.Through Cowley which is just a Minor town.Where they have Morris dancers.Not forgetting the electrifying AC,driven by Mr. Brown to the river for his Lagonda. We could go Sidley via Armstrong.This could be a triumph for those Renown for their razor edge wit.

enough I hear you cry.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Come ON guys !!
> 
> Cabby, Barryd, Erneboy, Grath, Kev all you usual dodgy suspects MUST be able to add something surely???
> 
> Andy


I'd give it a go Andy, but it wouldn't be anywhere near as good as what you have managed to make up, well done lad.:headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang:

Me dodgy, I resemble that remark


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

On a more sedate route, one could make a Conquest if one were a Prefect at a school in Anglia maybe and turn out to be a consul travelling in a Corsair to Capri.
But we all cannot be Pathfinders, nor chummy's or a champ.Lanchester has no cathedral.

cabby


----------

